# Question re Padding on software version 15.2



## NeilCoburn (Nov 1, 2002)

Given the new automatic padding, does anyone know what the behaviour is on manually padded series links? i.e., does the new software add further padding to a programme that I've already padded manually?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I don't think it does - the new padding is added to "express series links" at setup time.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Existing series links are un-affected by the new manual padding feature.


----------

